
Facebook's Sandberg Meets Attorneys General Behind Closed Doors - superbaconman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/u-s-weighs-resuming-china-talks-amid-split-on-trump-trade-team
======
pinewurst
Link should be:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/facebook-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/facebook-
s-sandberg-meets-attorneys-general-behind-closed-doors)

